# Johnny



## Moosse (Aug 8, 2014)

I had and don't advise anyone to buy from Big D he is full of crap, I ordered some stuff from him and at first my order came to 251.00 and then he says that at the airport in the Ukraine I guess where he buys his stuff they were holding it because I didn't have a license so I got one and sent it to them which was free. Then the next step was that Big D told me I had to pay another  500.00 because of some problems in shipping so I paid that. The final draw was when the and don't trust any of these guys,Big D or his courier ems courier because they kept saying if I didn't pay , well first was the 251.00 then it was the 1500.00 then came the 500.00. Then they said if I didn't pay it they were going to have the FBI and the DEA open the package and I would go to prison for 15 years. Well they are full of crap because I didn't pay them the 500.00 but I was out with the bill of 1751.00 and I work hard for my money so please don't trust these guys they will take your money and run with it trust me I know from experience ! I have their address if anyone wants it and you can email them and tell them what you think, Big D says he works I guess as a stupid little tech stealing from them blind so he can enhance his own pockets with other people's money. If you want the real deal go to and you can email me and I will tell you who and where to go to and get the real stuff and the right stuff for what ever you are trying to do.


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 8, 2014)

Big D has already had his problems and no one here is looking to do business with him.


----------



## brazey (Aug 10, 2014)

Btw, welcome to the community.


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Sad that you got scammed.  Welcome to the board.  Good luck going forward, there are plenty of good sponsors here


----------



## Moosse (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks to everyone and I am happy to be apart of the community and to see that no one does business with BigD he is a scam artist and a fake! If I could meet him I would kick his ass excuse the language but it just makes me mad that he stole my money and I just feel stupid trusting someone like him. I really do business with a great company and they are very reliable getting you the products you need and they are very fast. It only takes them about ten days to get you your stuff and it's the real deal! if anyone wants to know who they are just email me and let me know. Johnny


----------



## theestone (Aug 11, 2014)

Good to have you here. See you around.


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 11, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Moosse (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you very  much it is good to be here also


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 20, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Moosse (Aug 20, 2014)

I didn't know it but when I first joined your site and by the way you guys are great! I already had my name I went by and that was Moosse , but I went ahead and set up another name which is Johnny , so if any wants any info. on me just look up Moosse that is the name I am going by sorry about that that  I just got a little bit confused at the time and set up another name by mistake.


----------



## Moosse (Aug 20, 2014)

Yeah Big D is  a big ass and he goes by andywilson@gmail.com  his name is Andy Wilson and I looked him up where he works and what he does a big fake! I emailed him yesterday about my money and he is to scared to email me back he is a coward and a puss! I really hope no one ever does business with him and we can all shut him down and maybe then he will get his truly what he deserves  a kick in the ass! By Moosse


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 21, 2014)

Already creating gimmicks, eh?  BANNeD!  Jk


----------

